# Early times at KindleBoards



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been having fun this morning, going back and looking at some of the very first posts of the early members of KB. I must say, Leslie, Betsy and Harvey were having quite a time of it. Betsy even said she would back away and not even reach "junior membership" at one point, because of some of the posts. I guess she changed her mind, and I am very glad she, Leslie, Harvey and all the other "charter" members worked so hard to make this "The" place to go for all things Kindle related. Thank you Harvey for starting this board, even if it did take you 14 months to get your first Kindle. 

I neglected to mention another instrumental charter member, Pidgeon92 was also very important in getting things started her, thank you as well.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree intinst!  At one time though I thought Leslie worked for Amazon as she was so knowledgeable about the kindle and was so nice in answering questions, at that other place.  As far as Harvey waiting awhile to get his kindle, how many does he have now    Guess he was finally convinced it was a good thing.

Thanks Harvey, Leslie, Verena, Betsy, Ann, Heather, and intinst (even if you are not a mod you are a valuable member here).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh yeah I recall that late fall occurance. Lol. Oprah's discount and the the kindle BOOM! Things got snappy on the amazon forums when I was looking for advice then I found Leslie's supposed SPAM'ing (that was an issue on it's own) and found this board with quick reponses and absence of attitude.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a jonny-come-lately, but I'm glad this board and its members are here!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, 

I came on board after the Opera rush.  I didn't even know about it and paid full price  but happy to have it.  I was one of the few to get my kindle 1 about a week before they stopped shipping them and then in Feb they came out with Kindle 2.  I was a little bummed that i didn't get the choice of a K2 but I really love my K1 and don't regret not getting a k2.  

All those mentioned and others have kept this board fun and enjoyable to visit. This is the longest I've ever participated in an online forum. 

thanks again all!

Theresam


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was one of the Oprah rush who followed Leslie's breadcrumbs.  I've never been active in any other online forum.  Been members of some but not active!

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

KB has gained so much knowledge from its earliest members


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And here we all still are...Betsy has passed me in the number of posts and intinst is close on my heels...LOL. My only excuse is that I have been reading, not chatting online.

L


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was one of the Oprah rush who followed Leslie's breadcrumbs. I've never been active in any other online forum. Been members of some but not active!
> 
> Betsy


LOL, I followed Leslie's breadcrumbs too. Couldn't believe that those on the Amazon boards said she was spamming. They were just jealous they didn't find this great site first!!

Theresam


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And here we all still are...Betsy has passed me in the number of posts and intinst is close on my heels...LOL. My only excuse is that I have been *reading*, not chatting online.
> 
> L


And Writing!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Humbug.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff - you been awriting too


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Jeff - you been awriting too


Ah yes, thank you, Dona. That's the very excuse I needed to justify my low member number and equally low post count. I take back the humbug.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mmm 2300+ is NOT a low post count    Out of almost 8000 members, you are in our top 20 posters, Jeff.  18th in fact.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Any early members who _didn_'t follow Leslie here, please raise your hand. 

I don't even know my post count, and I don't post as much as I used to. Too many topics to keep up with anymore, but KB is still "home."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 2500+ is NOT a low post count


Ah-ha. You've been a KB member 12 hours longer than I. No wonder you have 9,105 more posts than I do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Exactly, you have to put in the time.  

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am member 1050... and My kindle/kindleboards story goes like this:
When Kindle first came out, I started haunting the "other boards" dreaming of a kindle... reading everything there was related to Kindle. did I mention DREAMING of a kindle... Oprah came, and went...I even posted on those boards... and finally I could get a kindle, missed oprahs discount...and then gave said Kindle to my oldest son...got one for my birthday... and somewhere along the way I had signed up here, but there wasn't much going on, so I was still over *there* ...then in May I posted the following thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8037.msg164549.html#msg164549 on *those* boards, and someone asked me to post it over here too.. so I did.. and have been here ever since... I do miss a few people from there.. Bufo.. but not many..


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

but but but Jeff - you write terrific novels that require a lot of WORK - all Betsy does is wear hats, keep us in line, and occasionally quilts


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

All I gotta say is that I ordered a Kindle.
Then Amazon kept saying they were waiting to get more in........................................
They finally admitted that there were not going to be any more K1s.
And then a couple months later in Feb of this year, they delivered a K2 to me.
I almost cancelled my order several times because it was rumored that there might be a reverse order-filling.
So I had been lurking here for a while.
Didn't join until shortly before I got my K2.

And those people with member numbers under 2000 (especially those under 1000) had created an incredible place here for us.
With enablers and Book Klubs and resident authors (elsewhere I mention that the second book I read on Kindle was Jeff Hepples The Treasure of La Malinche Volume 1).
There were screensaver hacks already and lots of other technical advice.

And then we had an Easter Egg hunt.

I think this has most definitely been the place to be.



Just sayin.......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> but but but Jeff - you write terrific novels that require a lot of WORK - all Betsy does is wear hats, keep us in line, and occasionally quilts


All true! 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> All I gotta say is that I ordered a Kindle.
> Then Amazon kept saying they were waiting to get more in........................................
> They finally admitted that there were not going to be any more K1s.
> And then a couple months later in Feb of this year, they delivered a K2 to me.
> ...


Sounds familiar.
Kindle ordered November 29, 2008 on my Amazon account as Christmas gift from DH.

Joined Kindleboards on December 27 as member #1292 after a couple days of lurking after seeing reference on the Amazon boards.

I was lucky and bought a Strangedog cover and a Decalgirl skin (Burlwood) for my Kindle-to-be. (Due to enabling from Kindleboards and knowing that my Kindle would not arrive for weeks. ) Mid February I started thinking about a cover for my K2-to-be and homes for my K1 cover and skin.

K2 arrived at my office February 26 while I was away on a business trip. I stopped by my office to pick up my Kindle February 28 at 8:30 pm Saturday evening on my way home between trips. I opened it at the office to verify that it was OK and that Whispernet worked (3G). Turned it off, packed it up, and drove an hour to get home. The 34 books I purchased while waiting for my Kindle were downloaded via Whispernet (1X) from 11:35 PM to 12:10 AM. I stopped playing with my new Kindle put the Kindle to sleep at 12:36 AM on March 1.

I spent much of Sunday making the "temporary" Kindle cover that I still use today. (Cover made from $5 clearance journal from Michaels, some fabric and elastic from JoAnns, and some plastic from DHs model railroad supplies.)

I flew with my K2 on Monday, March 2.

If it had not been for the information I learned from Kindleboards, I would not have had a cover to protect my K2 on its first flight.

I agree that "this has most definitely been the place to be."


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

I miss BJ and the cowboy, et al.  Nobody better at threadjacking than those two.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm a jonny-come-lately, but I'm glad this board and its members are here!


I'll second that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

When you joined hardly matters. Many of my favorite members are indeed those who came early but I truly enjoy the posts of several more recent members. I even worry about some of them when they don't post for a few days.  

As for BJ, I still argue with him on some other forums but the Kindle Kowboy seems to have ridden off into the sunset.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sniff* I miss Sailor and all of her many poses.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> When you joined hardly matters. Many of my favorite members are indeed those who came early but I truly enjoy the posts of several more recent members. I even worry about some of them when they don't post for a few days.


 

But I recall that _someone_ went missing for much more than a few days... and we're glad you came back!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> *Sniff* I miss Sailor and all of her many poses.


Yes, it was fun to see what she'd come up with next! I hope she's doing well.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah.
It can be difficult when a friend goes away from the forum for a while.

I am now overjoyed that Jeff is back in full swing.
And long for the day when Sailor and Robin.Goodfellow might come back.

I had indeed heard that BJ will probably not do so along with Vampie.

Oh, well.....they say that change is good and we gotta move on.

Just sayin.......


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

/\ /\
Not that I  feel capable of entertaining to the extent of BJ and Vampire, but it was an attempt to partially fill that void that resulted in my posting at a much higher rate.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I for one would rather your kind and thoughtful posts than most of theirs (won't try to categorize them).
BJ was very talented and provided a lot of art and screensavers, but............


Just sayin..... (Love ya, Intinst)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> /\ /\
> Not that I feel capable of entertaining to the extent of BJ and Vampire, but it was an attempt to partially fill that void that resulted in my posting at a much higher rate.


I'm sure I speak for many here when I say,

WORKS FOR ME!! Thank you, intinst, for all your fun posts and all your thoughtful ones too.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm sure I speak for many here when I say,
> 
> WORKS FOR ME!! Thank you, intinst, for all your fun posts and all your thoughtful ones too.


I agree! And think what it has done for your post count! (Currently 10606)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Once again,


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Careful you're gonna beat Betsy and Leslie - combined


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Careful you're gonna beat Betsy and Leslie - combined


No, I won't let him. I want to use the computer sometime.


----------

